# Are these 2 issues related: C133 error and TIVO App "Cannot connect to Tivo Box"?



## lreinstein (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been using my TIVO Roamio Pro for the past 3 months and very happy with it. It is directly connected via ethernet. It has performed well and I also enjoy using the TIVO App on my iPhone and iPad.

Last night, for the first time I got the dreaded C133 error. I have no idea why since everything was working fine. I cold booted the TIVO etc. but the error returned.

I also noted for the first time that the TIVO App would not connect to the TIVO Box. 

Are these 2 issues related? What is going on ? (I actually do not understand how the App works ... does it connect to the box via WiFi? But I have not set up wifi on the Roamio since it is on ethernet? How does it then control things?)

THanks. 

Larry


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

lreinstein said:


> Are these 2 issues related?


Yes


----------



## lreinstein (Nov 16, 2007)

cherry ghost said:


> Yes


So, how does the App control the box? Is it via some server or wifi or?

Also, does anyone know why these C133 errors happen?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

lreinstein said:


> So, how does the App control the box? Is it via some server or wifi or?


 It talks to both middlemind.tivo.com for features such as "What to Watch Now", Search and Guide. For in home use it also talks directly to series 4 or later units using special RPC protocol for most other functionality. (For out of home use = away mode, only the tivo server is used).
IMO it's a bug that the App doesn't work at all when middlemind.tivo.com is not available when using the App inside your home, since a lot of functionality would still work without it. But the App insists on defaulting to What to Watch Now as default 1st page and when that errors out nothing else works. Like series 4 and later units, TiVo has made it far too dependent on tivo servers being up for functionality.

The C133 errors on series 4 and later units are also related to middlemind.tivo.com not being available for RPC queries.


----------



## lreinstein (Nov 16, 2007)

moyekj said:


> It talks to both middlemind.tivo.com for features such as "What to Watch Now", Search and Guide. For in home use it also talks directly to series 4 or later units using special RPC protocol for most other functionality. (For out of home use = away mode, only the tivo server is used).
> IMO it's a bug that the App doesn't work at all when middlemind.tivo.com is not available when using the App inside your home, since a lot of functionality would still work without it. But the App insists on defaulting to What to Watch Now as default 1st page and when that errors out nothing else works. Like series 4 and later units, TiVo has made it far too dependent on tivo servers being up for functionality.
> 
> The C133 errors on series 4 and later units are also related to middlemind.tivo.com not being available for RPC queries.


That is interesting. I am not sure what the RPC control is. How would the iPhone 
talk directly to the Roamio ? How does it act as a remote? Is there a default WiFi turned on for this?

Also, when the C133 error occurs is there anything I can do? Or is it just a waiting game?

Finally, does the C133 error stop the Roamio from recording shows that are scheduled to record?

thanks again

Larry


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

lreinstein said:


> That is interesting. I am not sure what the RPC control is. How would the iPhone
> talk directly to the Roamio ? How does it act as a remote? Is there a default WiFi turned on for this?


Both devices are on your home network (the TiVo can be wired or wireless). The app can detect a TiVo is on your network via Bonjour, then once it learns the TiVo address, it can connect to it. Remote commands from the TiVo app are sent via the network directly to your TiVo. As moyekj explained, other features of the TiVo app require the cloud servers, and the whole app doesn't want to work if the cloud servers aren't available(a bug).


> Also, when the C133 error occurs is there anything I can do? Or is it just a waiting game?


A C133 error usually means there's an networking issue preventing a TiVo from communicating with the TiVo servers in the cloud. This can be a local network issue, a problem with TiVo cloud servers, or a problem along the route from your box to TiVo's cloud. If I encounter a c133 error, I don't start troubleshooting my home network until after I've checked out TiVoCommunity and TiVoMargret's twitter account. So far, the only times it has appeared for me is when it has been TiVo having issues, and therefore I could do nothing about it.


> Finally, does the C133 error stop the Roamio from recording shows that are scheduled to record?


No, scheduled recordings should continue to work.


----------



## lreinstein (Nov 16, 2007)

gonzotek said:


> Both devices are on your home network (the TiVo can be wired or wireless). The app can detect a TiVo is on your network via Bonjour, then once it learns the TiVo address, it can connect to it. Remote commands from the TiVo app are sent via the network directly to your TiVo. As moyekj explained, other features of the TiVo app require the cloud servers, and the whole app doesn't want to work if the cloud servers aren't available(a bug).A C133 error usually means there's an networking issue preventing a TiVo from communicating with the TiVo servers in the cloud. This can be a local network issue, a problem with TiVo cloud servers, or a problem along the route from your box to TiVo's cloud. If I encounter a c133 error, I don't start troubleshooting my home network until after I've checked out TiVoCommunity and TiVoMargret's twitter account. So far, the only times it has appeared for me is when it has been TiVo having issues, and therefore I could do nothing about it.No, scheduled recordings should continue to work.


Thank you so much Gonzotek.

I think what you are saying is that the iPhone App controls the Roamio through my local network, as well as through the Cloud Server. So I guess the question has been asked why this connection breaks down when there is a problem with the Cloud Server?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivo apparently thinks it necessary for ALL devices involved to have communication with Tivo's own servers for any of this to work.. Even when the devices are right next to each other. This, despite the fact that you CAN download directly from a Tivo with e.g. kmttg or presumably the web interface even when a Tivo can't connect to Tivo's servers. 

It's really a pain, and obviously ALSO makes out of home downloading completely useless even though I could connect to the Tivo itself if Tivo's servers didn't need to be involved.


----------



## lreinstein (Nov 16, 2007)

That is annoying.


----------

